# Calling All SMUGMUG Users!



## eric-holmes (Oct 22, 2009)

I need to enlist you to help me. My website currently looks like poop! I have multiple pictures (same pictures) in different places. For some reason when I try to make a banner at the top, the text looks real pixelated (if thats a word). I am just trying to make a nice, clean, elegant looking site. Their standard templates just aren't doing it for me. Any help for the weary? :hugs:

http://ericholmesphotography.smugmug.com/


----------



## FrankLamont (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes -- go to the Customisation FAQ on SmugMug and if you need more, DGrin forums.

Though if you really want to go serious, hiring a designer (some popular ones include Jerry and David over in DGrin) will get you very, very far. And some only for a few hundred -- many designers go for thousands, so...


----------



## rabhobbes (Oct 23, 2009)

What he said! :thumbup:


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ham1 (Oct 23, 2009)

eric-holmes said:


> I need to enlist you to help me. My website currently looks like poop! I have multiple pictures (same pictures) in different places. For some reason when I try to make a banner at the top, the text looks real pixelated (if thats a word). I am just trying to make a nice, clean, elegant looking site. Their standard templates just aren't doing it for me. Any help for the weary? :hugs:
> 
> Eric Holmes Photography- powered by SmugMug



Yep, Dgrin.com people are very helpful and recommend you going there if you want to still do the customization yourself.

If you do want to hire a SmugMug designer, here are some we recommend: (If you use one of these services, let me know how it goes)

Jerry Roek: jR Customization - specializing in smugmug customization and wordpress customization
jR Customization - Smugmug Examples - jR Customization - specializing in smugmug customization and wordpress customization


David Wolf: Smugization Central - SmugMug Customization - Wolf Snap Designs


Zoho Design:  Zoho Design | Wedding Album Design | Website Design- powered by SmugMug
Sample Websites - Zoho Design | Wedding Album Design | Website Design- powered by SmugMug


Spilled Milk Designs: Spilled Milk Designs. Showit sites custom designs.
Spilled Milk Designs. Showit sites custom designs.


Todd Atteberry: greatexpectationsdesign's Photos- powered by SmugMug


Darren Hendricks: Darren Hendricks, Graphic Designer and Photographer in McPherson, Kansas : dviso.com
Web Design Services « Darren Hendricks, Graphic Designer and Photographer in McPherson, Kansas : dviso.com

Thanks,
Markham


----------

